# MV Harambee



## davemurray (Jan 22, 2008)

I’m trying to find out the call sign of MV Harambee. She was a German built cargo ship Originally Belgrano, reflagged to the red ensign in mid 60’s and scrapped in 1980. Can anyone help please?


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't help you on the British callsign, but as Belgrano it was DGQN, managers Rudolf A. Oetker. 6112grt, 3591nrt, 10057dwt, built 1953 by Lubecker Flender-Werke, partly electric welded, 1 deck & shelter deck, engine 2SA 6 cylnder by Masch. Augsburg-Nurnburg. If that's your ship.


----------



## davemurray (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Richard


----------



## Stratheden (Mar 19, 2007)

*Harambee*

Owned by Southern Line Ltd., Mombasa.

According to LR 1968/69, the call sign was 5ZUH

Robin


----------



## davemurray (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Robin


----------

